# T12 VHO 215watt



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Skipp said:


> Are 8 foot T12 VHO(Very High Output) lamps still readily available anywhere?


Check your local sign supply house. They will always have a better price than the regular SH on HO lamps and it is more likely that they would stock them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Skipp said:


> Are 8 foot T12 VHO(Very High Output) lamps still readily available anywhere?


I would think so. They're common fare in freezers and plastic signs.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I would think so. They're common fare in freezers and plastic signs.


Thought HO was common in signs, VHO's used to be common here on gas station islands.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Norcal said:


> Thought HO was common in signs, VHO's used to be common here on gas station islands.


I suppose it depends on how cold it gets. Gas stations often had power groove lamps.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I suppose it depends on how cold it gets. Gas stations often had power groove lamps.


 Oh yea those big T17 lamps that look like they been pitched every 6 inches or so?

The ballast i'm using says two VHO, SHO, or PG 8 or 6 foot. The application is under some big yellow Awnings. Basically the same as plastic sign applications but the big area inside needs VHO lamps to fully illuminate the awnings. I had a surplus stock of VHO's from 13 yrs ago, that are almost depleted (one case left).


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Skipp said:


> Are 8 foot T12 VHO(Very High Output) lamps still readily available anywhere?


 
Sure they are. Give you a little hint, you're from Cali Skipp, go to a local grow house/head shop:whistling2:


----------

